# My dog has buck teeth :/



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Ok....sooo Anna has 2 adult teeth in... And... I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING AT HER!!!! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Lolol! Nice picture!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Omg how cute lol


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Haha she looks like a rabbit I can't take her seriously at all!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Hahaha sooo funny!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh! Lol! 

*-*Summer*-*


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Liz&Anna said:


> Ok....sooo Anna has 2 adult teeth in... And... I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING AT HER!!!!
> 
> View attachment 159242
> 
> ...


Omg so does my boy haha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Cute! Looks familiar! My pup just got his two upper front adult teeth in too but am unable to get a picture of his beaver teeth 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarah1366 (Nov 3, 2013)

Lol looks so cute I wouldn't be able stop laughing either cute though that silly shepherd grin 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## helensdisturbed (Nov 9, 2013)

That's brilliant. Made me lol. Great pic ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Hahahah thank you guys she's very "special" hah


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Lol that's great!


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I LOVE that stage! My favorite part of teething. All four of my GSDs have had buck teeth. You have gotten by far the best pic of it I've seen, though!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thats the best picture ever!


----------



## Aviorwolf (Apr 10, 2013)

What a cute bat!


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

:rofl: thanks for the laugh  adorable puppy btw.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

AngelaA6 said:


> :rofl: thanks for the laugh  adorable puppy btw.


Thank you! Haha poor Anna -__-


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

marbury said:


> I LOVE that stage! My favorite part of teething. All four of my GSDs have had buck teeth. You have gotten by far the best pic of it I've seen, though!


 thank you!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awesome photo, thanks for the smile


----------



## loulabelle23 (Dec 15, 2013)

That cheered me up

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

